# System spiegeln

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mit 

```

tar cjvpf /root/usb/backup/Gentoo_bak_mmddyy.tar.bz2 / --exclude=/root/usb --exclude=/dev --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc

```

ein Backup von meinem System erstellt.

wenn ich nun die auf exakt demselben Modell anderer Rechner nun die Festplatte genauso partitioniere und und dann das Tarball einspiele klappt mit,

```

tar xvpfj /root/usb/backup/Gentoo_bak_mmddyy.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo

```

nun will ich in die chroot Umgebung um den Bootloader zu aktualisieren.

nur leider komme ich nicht in die Chroot Umgebung wohl weil ich proc und dev fehlen.

Wo ist mein Fehler wie bekomme ich ein funktionierendes gespiegeltes System?

----------

## Max Steel

Auf dem zu spiegelnden System (nennen wir ihn SOURCE) musst du eine LiveCD verwenden, dort die zu spiegelnden Partitionen mounten und dann tar verwenden um ein Archiv zu erhalten (kein dev, proc, sys mounten aber trotzdem mitspiegeln.)

Für den Start spielt das eine Rolle.

Auf dem zielsystem (DEST) musst du proc, dev und sys vor dem chroot natürlich mounten.

mount -t proc proc ${DEST}/proc/

mount --bind /dev ${DEST}/dev/

mount --bind /sys ${DEST}/sys/

Wobei /sys nicht wichtig ist, kann also getrost ignoriert werden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du brauchst keine LiveCD auf dem SOURCE System.

Ich nehme an du bootest das ZIEL System mit einer Live CD. Wenn ja dann mach folgende Schritte:

```
# tar xvpfj /root/usb/backup/Gentoo_bak_mmddyy.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/dev

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/sys

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# mount -o bind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Kann sein das du dir die 3 mkdir Befehle sparen kannst. Ich weis nicht genau wie tar das mit dem Exclude handhabt. Ich mach das immer mit dar, da klappt das so primna ohne LiveCD auf dem SOURCE System.

Sebastian

----------

